#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  RankTracker under attack on Dec 01st!

## Katren

RankTracker is one of the tool to analyze the keyword positions, Yesterday it had undergone a DDOS attack for their website(https://ranktrackr.com/). I just heard about this news, hope it's recovered with more stronger and protective infrastructure.

----------


## Bhavya

> RankTracker is one of the tool to analyze the keyword positions, Yesterday it had undergone a DDOS attack. I just heard about this news, hope it's recovered with more stronger and protective infrastructure.


Hello Katren, 

Thanks for sharing this news here, Can you provide us relevant article about this attack? It will help us to learn more about this attack.

----------


## Katren

> Hello Katren, 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this news here, Can you provide us relevant article about this attack? It will help us to learn more about this attack.


Yeah sure, Here you can read about the attack: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack

They have recovered their webiste again, which means mow they have migrated the infrastructure with stronger protection. you can visit their website: Ranktracker.com

----------

